# Java Tuts



## Hannes (10. Februar 2001)

Wenn jemand von euch java Bücher oder Tutorials sucht der kann sich bie mir melden. Ich bae diverse Links sowie Adresse bei denen ihr euch die Sachen runterldaen könnt. Es sind auch zwei Bücher dabei einmal 800 Seiten und einmal 1200. Ist aber PDF ich glaub jedoch ihr kennt ein paar Seiten mit denen man diese Problem lösen kann.

Ah fast hätte ich es vergessen 

jhiemer@web.de

Regards 

Hannes


----------



## Inoxx_QM (15. Februar 2001)

*Da bin ich...*

Hallo Hannes,

freut mich das alles geklappt hat. 

Ähm, Java Bücher???
Würde mich interessieren...was hast du so anzubieten?
CU


----------



## cow_girl (12. Oktober 2001)

Was haste denn einer absoluten Programmieranfängerin wie mir zu bieten? Habe bereits das Java-Grundlagen-Buch von Data-Becker, das ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht für Anfänger geeignet!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (12. Oktober 2001)

Wieso postest du es nicht damit alle was davon haben?


----------



## dckeil (20. November 2001)

*Java-Tuts*

Hallo Hannes,

ich bin für Hinweise in Richtung Java immer dankbar.
Ich hänge zur Zeit in der Datenbankanbindung fest.
Hast Du dafür auch was ?

Danke

Detlev


----------



## Nagual (23. November 2001)

*Java*

Hi allerseits,

also auf jeden fall bei SUN habt ihr eine ganze menge tuts. und natürlich http://www.jguru.com

bücher über java könnt ihr irc#rooms herunterladen.
oder als anfang, absoluter muss ist

Thinking in JAVA 2 from BruceEckel ( http://www.bruceeckel.com )
ja genau er hat auch Thinking in C++ geschrieben.

die TIJ2 könnt ihr als PDF oder als HTML haben.
um einen überblick zu verschaffen sind diese java in 21 tagen bücher nicht schlecht. 
da java langsam riesig wird, am besten ihr schaut mal wo ihr euch bei java sehen wollen:
-swing, die AWTs besser überspringen(fass ohne boden) (nur bisschen nachlesen) und auf swing gehen (Desktop)

dann bleiben sachen wie EJB, SWING,RMI, JINI,JDBC und einpaar andere kleinigkeiten die noch zu erlernen sind... 

als Java umgebung schlage ich vor:
J2EE natürlich, mit dem SDK, die Extra Tools
und als Dev-tool NetBeans (hat integrieten TomCat) (linux und windows)... vor allem alles kostenlos (JBuilder ist auch cool, aber personal edition hat nicht alles angezeigt usw..viel bastelarbeit..)

viel spass beim deploy...


----------

